# Ethical Question...



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

Why do you wear clothes?

Obviously there are reasons involving protection... cold, mosquitos, sun, working in toxic or dangerous environments, and other times when skin protection is required to safely and/or comfortably do what needs to be done where it needs doing...

But how about when clothes aren't necessary for protection?  

Why do you wear clothes when you don't *need* to wear clothes?  
​


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 22, 2013)

FUCK CLOTHES!!!  Nothing more than an inefficient nonsensical societal norm!!!  If I had my way I'd let the wang hang baby!  Let the WANG HAAAAAAAAANNNGGGG!!!!!!!!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Nov 22, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Why do you wear clothes?
> 
> Obviously there are reasons involving protection... cold, mosquitos, sun, working in toxic or dangerous environments, and other times when skin protection is required to safely and/or comfortably do what needs to be done where it needs doing...
> 
> ...



I always need to wear cloths, No ethics to it. I also always wear shoes. I sleep in my shoes due to complications from diabetes. I can not risk damaging my feet or scratching my legs.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

That's one of the best reasons ever, RGS - but it kind of falls back in to the category of a need for protection.

Only a fool fries bacon in the nude


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 22, 2013)

I think I misunderstood the question.


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2013)

You are used to wearing clothes in public as a social norm. You wear clothes when not needed due to habit.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 22, 2013)

I do only because, when I don't, the divorce rate goes through the roof.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 22, 2013)

Asclepias said:


> You are used to wearing clothes in public as a social norm. You wear clothes when not needed due to habit.



We have been wearing clothes since the garden. I don't think that is it but I also do not think we are conscious of modesty, etc unless God points that out to us.  Otherwise?  We don't see it.  Nor would we ever consider our own attire as causing other people to sin by looking.    Jesus said if you even look at a woman with lust in your heart you have commited adultery.  So that would mean there is responsibility to women as well as men. Otherwise it is leading others into temptation which has serious consequences on all fronts.  One we often do not think about is reviling.. leading someone else into the sin of reviling is a wicked thing yet I see it happen almost every day.  I don't think people consider it much less notice they are doing it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Nov 22, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Why do you wear clothes?
> 
> Obviously there are reasons involving protection... cold, mosquitos, sun, working in toxic or dangerous environments, and other times when skin protection is required to safely and/or comfortably do what needs to be done where it needs doing...
> 
> ...



I believe you answered you own question, Joe. It is a question of ethics.  Ethics : What is acceptable and right conduct - the moral quality of an action, etc.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

Yeah, I just wanted to see how others thought on the subject.  Clothes are a perplexing social norm... especially beach wear - if ever there was an environment where nude was the way to go, it's a day at the beach.

I run around naked whenever I can, and in Sunny Florida, that's just about every day.  We need more clothing optional beaches, though.  

The worst is that the only public nude beach is Haulover, and the dogs are STRICTLY not allowed.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

I suppose that the 'moral' aspect is the most puzzling... Do folks cover their nakedness for God?  Do they think He doesn't know what they look like?  Do they think He cares?


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 22, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Yeah, I just wanted to see how others though on the subject.  Clothes are a perplexing social norm... especially beach wear - if ever there was an environment where nude was the way to go, it's a day at the beach.
> 
> I run around naked whenever I can, and in Sunny Florida, that's just about every day.  We need more clothing optional beaches, though.
> 
> The worst is that the only public nude beach is Haulover, and the dogs are STRICTLY not allowed.



Been to beaches in Europe where half the people are nude. Honestly, after 20 minutes or so, no one really pays any attention to them (except this one blonde vavoom!)

Seriously, until then I never questioned it.


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 22, 2013)

I wear clothes to spare the trauma to my fellow American

The horrors

-Geaux


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't. 

Except when I have to. 

Most clothing is painful to me so I just don't wear them. 

===============
===============

Related  - 

How about in bed?

What do you sleep in?

Needless to say, I don't wear anything and I have the highest count sheets I can find. Right now, our sheets are 1000 count. Expensive but worth it.


----------



## Vox (Nov 22, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Why do you wear clothes?
> 
> Obviously there are reasons involving protection... cold, mosquitos, sun, working in toxic or dangerous environments, and other times when skin protection is required to safely and/or comfortably do what needs to be done where it needs doing...
> 
> ...



who said we do?


----------



## Pogo (Nov 22, 2013)

You're assuming I wear clothes?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

Luddly Neddite said:


> I don't.
> 
> Except when I have to.
> 
> ...



Good question!!!

I'm one... any other nude sleepers in the house?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

Pogo said:


> You're assuming I wear clothes?



What are you wearing right now?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## Pop23 (Nov 22, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > I don't.
> ...



Summer? Sometimes

Winter? Hell NO - little guy gets frostbite!


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 22, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Indeed- The only time I complain about fairness is...... well, back on topic

-Geaux


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



There's an ap for that...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eyU3bRy2x44]?? The Best Fireplace Video (3 hours long) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

(   Don't tell the global warming nutters! )


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Nov 22, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Why do you wear clothes?
> 
> Obviously there are reasons involving protection... cold, mosquitos, sun, working in toxic or dangerous environments, and other times when skin protection is required to safely and/or comfortably do what needs to be done where it needs doing...
> 
> ...



What makes you think I wear clothes? I might be one of the guys that hangs out at The Buff Stop.

Only In San Francisco: Cops Can't Force Naked Men To Put On Clothes


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

Vox said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> > Why do you wear clothes?
> ...



Pictures would help prove your point...
Jus' sayin'​


----------



## Geaux4it (Nov 22, 2013)

If you ever visit the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Oahu and you see a naked guy on the balcony, its not me.

-Geaux


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

It's so nice to see (figuratively speaking) so many nudists coming out of the closet here at USMB!

Welcome to FREEDOM HOUSE!


----------



## Asclepias (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> > You are used to wearing clothes in public as a social norm. You wear clothes when not needed due to habit.
> ...



I must be a big sinner then.  Somehow I don't think God would consider natural attraction as a sin. Thats pretty cruel to give us lust then get upset when we do it.


----------



## Pop23 (Nov 22, 2013)

Arn't we supposed to try to get back to the garden of Eden?

I also wonder how much better shape we would all be in if we did not try to hide our phyisical flaws? Would we a all be much more tolerant?


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

You'd be amazed how easy it is to get along with folks of all backgrounds when the clothes come off in a social nudist environment.

Hard to explain... something about losing the trappings of status I suppose.


----------



## AVG-JOE (Nov 22, 2013)

Kind of full circle on the original 'why clothes' question...

How many of us don attire for the sole purpose of making a statement?


----------



## The Irish Ram (Nov 22, 2013)

AVG-JOE said:


> Why do you wear clothes?
> 
> Obviously there are reasons involving protection... cold, mosquitos, sun, working in toxic or dangerous environments, and other times when skin protection is required to safely and/or comfortably do what needs to be done where it needs doing...
> 
> ...



It is cheaper than bailing the old man out of jail for assault every time we walked past a construction zone...


----------

